
Consumer Webcams finally begin to break 1080p 30fps barrier - anw
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/02/finally-a-webcam-that-offers-better-than-1080p30
======
cvwright
Interesting that it's taken so long for web cams to increase their resolution.
Especially when you can find several different brands of cheap IP security
cameras on Amazon/Ebay that do 4K and/or 60 Hz.

Also, the article reads like a thinly disguised ad for a single vendor.

